# People Of Earth



## clovis-man (Nov 29, 2016)

Has anyone watched this new show from TBS?

Watch Episodes of People of Earth on tbs

It features Wyatt Cenac (The Daily Show), Ana Gasteyer (SNL) and Oscar Nunez (The Office). A very clever send-up of the alien abduction question. The aliens are pretty much as clueless and incompetent as the Earthlings. Good fun.


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 3, 2016)

Wow! Am I the only one watching this?


----------



## REBerg (Dec 3, 2016)

I am. 

People of Earth

It's off-beat and funny.


----------



## Droflet (Dec 3, 2016)

Not yet. But I'll give it a try tonight. Thanks for the heads up, Clovis-man.


----------



## REBerg (Dec 21, 2016)

Unexpected revelation in the season finale. Good thing the series has been renewed for a second season.

‘People of Earth,’ ‘Search Party’ Renewed at TBS


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 21, 2016)

And at least one "surprise" saved for the next episodes in 2017. It's been a lot of fun so far. Ana Gasteyer has been great. So has Ken Hall as Jeff the Grey.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 23, 2017)

Season 2 starts Monday, July 24

Parody of a small-town promotional commercial included

'People Of Earth' Invites You to Feel Special in Season 2 Teaser


----------



## tinkerdan (Jun 26, 2017)

I watched this at the same time I was watching Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency and honestly expected it to pale in comparison; however it seemed that I had more fun watching People of Earth than I expected.


----------



## Piper (Jun 28, 2017)

clovis-man said:


> Wow! Am I the only one watching this?


No- my husband & I love it---just funny in a ridiculous kind of way.


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 10, 2017)

I was starting to worry. But the new season comes out this month: ‘People of Earth’ Returns to TBS for Season 2 Next Month


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 26, 2017)

Watched the first episode of the new season. It's going to be fun. With Nasim Pedrad as the unappreciated FBI agent, some new twists will ensue. And poor Jeff the Grey must now struggle with management problems.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 27, 2017)

It made me feel special.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 12, 2017)

clovis-man said:


> Has anyone watched this new show from TBS?
> 
> Watch Episodes of People of Earth on tbs
> 
> It features Wyatt Cenac (The Daily Show), Ana Gasteyer (SNL) and Oscar Nunez (The Office). A very clever send-up of the alien abduction question. The aliens are pretty much as clueless and incompetent as the Earthlings. Good fun.



I just saw the pilot. Absolutely hysterical. 10-15 years ago I wanted to be Gerry. Now, I'm the biggest skeptic on the planet, but it certainly brings me back. I love it! I hope it makes fun of all the things I used to "research," and "believe in."


----------



## REBerg (Aug 12, 2017)

Cli-Fi said:


> I just saw the pilot. Absolutely hysterical. 10-15 years ago I wanted to be Gerry. Now, I'm the biggest skeptic on the planet, but it certainly brings me back. I love it! I hope it makes fun of all the things I used to "research," and "believe in."


I thought it was a documentary.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 12, 2017)

REBerg said:


> I thought it was a documentary.



I found the 



Spoiler



deer heads


 hysterical. Pretty much makes fun of every single weird thing that happens in science fiction.


----------



## Dave (Aug 12, 2017)

Just started watching. Good that there is a story that works as well as the comedy.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 13, 2017)

So People of Earth brought up a very interesting phenomena in Alien lore. I'm sad to say that I'm somewhat of an expert in the subject but that only makes sci-fi that much more fun for me. So in Episode nine Ozzie's parents said, this line: 





> -”We were going to send you to therapy, but your father referred to it, as, quote ‘white people sh*t.’” “Which I still think it is! ”



I told myself that was interesting and I go back in my memory and I can't really recall any significant African American alien abduction stories. I remember the famous case of Barney and Betty Hill. Barney and Betty Hill - Wikipedia. Now, Barney is African American, but what I found interesting as I went back over their "cases" was this: 



> After the hypnosis sessions, Simon speculated that Barney's recollection of the UFO encounter was *possibly a fantasy inspired by Betty's dreams*. Simon thought it was the most plausible and consistent explanation. Barney rejected this idea, noting that while their memories were consistent in some regards, there were also portions of both their narratives that were unique to each. Barney was now ready to accept that they had been abducted by the occupants of a UFO, though *he never embraced it as fully as Betty did.*



So there does seem to be some truth in the matter, but I am hardly an expert on what African cultures think of UFOs.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Sep 13, 2017)

Picked another winner: ‘People of Earth,’ ‘Wrecked,’ ‘The Guest Book’ Renewed at TBS


----------



## Dave (Sep 14, 2017)

Are the writers reading our thread? Betty and Barney were a small part of the episode I just watched with the Alien Abduction Con.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Sep 14, 2017)

Dave said:


> Are the writers reading our thread? Betty and Barney were a small part of the episode I just watched with the Alien Abduction Con.



The end of that episode was the funniest part. I like Jeff the best. He steals the show.


----------



## REBerg (Sep 15, 2017)

I like Eric. The concept of a floating cube supervisor matches my vision of corporate management in the future.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Sep 15, 2017)

REBerg said:


> I like Eric. The concept of a floating cube supervisor matches my vision of corporate management in the future.



The alien scenes are generally always funnier.


----------



## clovis-man (Sep 15, 2017)

REBerg said:


> I like Eric. The concept of a floating cube supervisor matches my vision of corporate management in the future.



We'll always be a the mercy of bean counters and micro-managers. I want to see Jeff, Eric & company have a meeting to revise their mission statement.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Sep 15, 2017)

clovis-man said:


> We'll always be a the mercy of bean counters and micro-managers. I want to see Jeff, Eric & company have a meeting to revise their mission statement.



I think that's above their pay-grade


----------



## REBerg (Sep 21, 2017)

Spoiler: 2.09 Truth or Dare



Looks like we'll have an explosive climax to season 2.
Will a resurrected Ozzie return to Earth? I see a cliff-hanger season finale.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Sep 21, 2017)

REBerg said:


> Spoiler: 2.09 Truth or Dare
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Is that in reference to Jeff and Kurt finally hooking up? 



I love their plan for mutiny on board the ship.


----------



## clovis-man (Sep 21, 2017)

Cli-Fi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. Like Eric could never overhear them plotting as long as Jeff keeps saying how much he loves his job.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Sep 26, 2017)

Well that was quite the heavy finale. A lot happening in that episode. I remember reading an article that the writers view POE as a sort of anthology series and that characters can come in and go out at any time. Which is a nice way of putting Ozzie's demise. I think a lot of season 3 is going to be focused on Alex and her new found family. Perhaps, Jeff gets caught up in her mom's farmhouse? That would bring out some other elements of the conspiracy theory community like preppers and other cults

The mutiny was fun. 



Spoiler



Did NOT expect to see shrinking Eric!!!!


----------



## Dave (Sep 26, 2017)

I think there was more happened, or came to a head, in that episode than in the whole of the first series. I think we do need some kind of explanation as to why the fleet's invasion of Earth preparations are being to left to such incompetents, when Earth itself seems full to brimming with aliens who have infiltrated right to the top of organisations like the FBI.  



Spoiler



Kurt got run over a second time


----------



## clovis-man (Sep 26, 2017)

Dave said:


> I think there was more happened, or came to a head, in that episode than in the whole of the first series. I think we do need some kind of explanation as to why the fleet's invasion of Earth preparations are being to left to such incompetents, when Earth itself seems full to brimming with aliens who have infiltrated right to the top of organisations like the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. The fifth column activity on Earth seems pervasive, but seemingly lost on the nerds aboard the orbiting VCR tape. The season was too short.............again.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Sep 26, 2017)

clovis-man said:


> Yeah. The fifth column activity on Earth seems pervasive, but seemingly lost on the nerds aboard the orbiting VCR tape. The season was too short.............again.





Dave said:


> I think there was more happened, or came to a head, in that episode than in the whole of the first series. I think we do need some kind of explanation as to why the fleet's invasion of Earth preparations are being to left to such incompetents, when Earth itself seems full to brimming with aliens who have infiltrated right to the top of organisations like the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could definitely see them doing something like, Aliens are just as dumb as humans and waving it off but they really should address the topic of why this impending alien invasion has taken so long.


----------



## REBerg (Sep 28, 2017)

Spoiler






Cli-Fi said:


> Did NOT expect to see shrinking Eric!!!!



I think that we and the ship's crew were programmed to ignore anything bee-sized. Eric/Don's bee execution seemed to confirm my hypothesis.



Dave said:


> Kurt got run over a second time


If a compact car can't get the job done, send in a Step Van!



clovis-man said:


> the nerds aboard the orbiting VCR tape. The season was too short.............again.


So, that's the thing I was subconsciously visualizing whenever they showed the moon-orbiting ship.

I was disappointed that Ozzie wasn't resurrected in the season closer. I'm wondering what Eric/Don did with his body?


----------



## Cli-Fi (Sep 28, 2017)

REBerg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. I didn't ever think of it. I thought Jeff's plan was fool-proof. 



Spoiler



But of course he can shrink!!!!! GAH!!!!!



2. You know what would be a really cool ending? 



Spoiler



Walsh waits too long to resurrect Ozzie, (like three more seasons) and then because he waited so long Ozzie is resurrected but he is a zombie! The aliens, already dealt with zombies on their homeworlds and they know there is no hope for us, so the invasion is called off because the bosses detect ozzie's zombie DNA is on board the ship.


----------



## REBerg (Sep 28, 2017)

Cli-Fi said:


> 2. You know what would be a really cool ending?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Three more seasons! Yeah!!! Oh, did I miss the point?


----------



## Dave (Sep 28, 2017)

Actually, I could watch it twice weekly all year around. Just replace one of the soaps.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Sep 29, 2017)

REBerg said:


> Three more seasons! Yeah!!! Oh, did I miss the point?



That was pure speculation on my part as to how long my cool finale be drawn out for. Every once in awhile Walsh could be like, "Oh yeah Ozzie, I better get around to doing that. I promised him." Or stare stare at Ozzie in the glass and be like, "I wish I could figure out a way to reanimate you!" But then never figures it out or something like that.


----------

